# Fire in neighbours house has damaged my place, who's liable??



## paddywhacker (7 May 2009)

Deleted in case too much identifying info.


----------



## Armada (7 May 2009)

I was in a similiar situation with a commercial property a few years ago. I had very bad smoke damage and then water damage (due to firemen trying to extinguish the fire) to my building.

I had to claim on my own insurance and carried the claim for years. Seems totally unfair.


----------



## paddywhacker (7 May 2009)

That's crazy!!! Turns out some gob****e was burning rubbish outside which caused embers to blow over my way to cause the damage! Spoke to the guards who did the usual scratch heads/This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language couldnt be arsed attitude. Cannot believe I have to carry the can for someone else's stupidity!!!!!


----------



## Armada (7 May 2009)

It was much the same type of thing with me - young lads in a store after hours messing.

Damage was done to 5 shops at that time due to the fact that the store ran along behind the buildings. No one was ever charged and each business claimed on their own individual policies.

I found it incredible too at the time...In my case I had disruption to business also to deal with and emergency rehousing of tenants.

Still in hindsight and all things considered, it could have been worse. No one was hurt.


----------



## jrewing (7 May 2009)

paddywhacker said:


> That's crazy!!! Turns out some gob****e was burning rubbish outside which caused embers to blow over my way to cause the damage! Spoke to the guards who did the usual scratch heads/This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language couldnt be arsed attitude. Cannot believe I have to carry the can for someone else's stupidity!!!!!


 
Especially as burning rubbish is illegal...


----------



## Ed054 (7 May 2009)

If you can prove that it was your neighbour who had the fire and he did not take any steps to prevent damage to your property he could be considered as liable for the damage to your property.


----------



## Ravima (7 May 2009)

under the accidental fires act, there is no liability for an accidental fire. if your neighours fire was accidently caused, then s/he is not liable to you.

If you can prove that he was negligent, perhaps lighting the domestic fire using a gallon or so of petrol, then he may be liable.  

You need to claim under your own policy and let your insurers consider the question rather than worrying about it yourself.


----------



## paddywhacker (7 May 2009)

Prob is that I only recently claimed on my house ins in January for a frozen/burst price so I'm worried they will think that something's up if I claim again. Not to mention that my premiums will prob shoot up now, all thanks to some eejit who decided it was a good idea to burn rubbish on a windy day!!!
Havent a hope of proving neglicence when even the gardai have an 'ah sure' attitude about the burning and couldn't be bothered even investigating it, despite my pleas.  The so-called authorities in this country don't give a flying fig...


----------



## MelF (8 May 2009)

You need to explain what has happened to your insurers. Yes, it is bad luck to have to make another claim but I'm sure an assessor will easily see that it wasnt your fault. Bad that the gardai won't investigate though


----------

